# Gracie an update and someone potentially interested in adopting her.



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't worry about scaring her off--just be as upfront about everything as possible. If she falls in love with Gracie, her age nor her issues will matter  Crossing my fingers for a match!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - be absolutely honest about both good and bad. I would also talk it through with the vet if possible, as they should know whether the prospective new owner is actually up to coping with Gracie's issues. For some people a difficult dog is a welcome challenge, which is great as long as they have the patience and experience to cope - I know someone who has taken on four traumatised and fearful chihuahuas over the last few years and transformed their lives. If she is put off by hearing the worst she is not the right person, and Gracie is safer staying with you. Ihope it all works out!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I hope that works out for all of you. I also would put everything out on the table, but maybe save one or two of her best attributes for after talking about her problems so you end with a happy part of her profile for the woman who is interested in her.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my, I sure hope this works out. If she falls in love with Gracie, I'm sure she' ll be prepared to take on the health issues. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------

